# Boardman E4P Saddle



## Truth (7 Oct 2017)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone has one to replace the one on my Boardman Hybrid Comp thats a bit worse for wear?☺
Cheers


----------



## cyberknight (7 Oct 2017)

Sorry i too find them ok so i have 1 spare im keeping
If not i think these are close ?
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/SAPXSL/planet-x-superlight-team-saddle


----------



## Truth (7 Oct 2017)

Cheers for the heads up. May grab one of these if all other avenues fail


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2017)

Truth said:


> Cheers for the heads up. May grab one of these if all other avenues fail


Did you get a saddle ?
i am in need of a new one myself after my RTC , considering a PX one and i wondered if you if you got one ?


----------



## Truth (12 Nov 2017)

Selle Italia X1 flow I went for in the end mate from Halfrauds. Was uncomfortable at first but getting used to it now . 
I think ALL seats take some getting used to in fairness


----------

